# Kenda Nevegals



## Greg (May 12, 2009)

Seems like it's one of the most popular tires out there. I got the 235s in all Stick-E compound and to be honest, I'm not 100% impressed. I think I got better rear tire traction with my 224 Moto Raptors. I'm considering pulling the Neve off the rear and sticking a Moto Raptor back there. The Neves do seem grippy on the turns though, but I bought them mainly for climbing traction and so far I'm not seeing much of an improvement. It could be me though. I might be unweighting the rear too much as I stand and mash on the scrambles where I've been spinning out.


----------



## bvibert (May 12, 2009)

Funny, I was just wondering if you still were looking to unload the Moto Raptors.  Guess I know the answer now...


----------



## marcski (May 12, 2009)

I love my Neve's.  I think they're best on the slick rock/boulders.  But offer a great overall ride and quite grippy.  My only real con is that they are a bit soft...and tend to wear faster than other tires...I suppose you give up something to get some better traction on the rocks.


----------



## Greg (May 12, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Funny, I was just wondering if you still were looking to unload the Moto Raptors.  Guess I know the answer now...



We'll see if I get the desire to swap it out. Mounting those wire beads is a bitch.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 1, 2009)

Greg said:


> I got the 235s in all Stick-E compound and to be honest, I'm not 100% impressed. I think I got better rear tire traction with my 224 Moto Raptors.



Now that you've had some more time on them what do you think Greg?


----------



## Greg (Jun 1, 2009)

Like them more now. Really grippy on turns so I'm feeling more confident pushing the bike there.


----------

